# HHO Winter Survival Guide.



## Brontie (25 September 2010)

I'm afraid to say, Autumn is upon us, and the cold weather is here. Winter wont be long round the corner, and it's set to be as bad as last years if not worse. So, I propose we all post our winter survival guide, be it for out walking, seeing the horses, driving about, or anything. If you've got little hints tips or secrets. Feel free to post about how to keep horses warm, or best way to break the icy water troughs, or what to do if stuck in the snow. Anything to help others winters become easier, we want to hear them! 






So, I'll begin with the basics as I've not really had many bad winters or enough to gain many tips 

Flasks of hot drinks! Invaluable on a freezing cold day!
Cover your head! Most of your heat is lost through your head so keep it covered.
Layer up your clothes, the more layers the better, the layers trap the air and the air then becomes heated which then keeps you heated 
Mittens are better than gloves, heat from each finger will help keep the other fingers warm instead of being lost out into the cold.


----------



## Mrs B (25 September 2010)

*does Grinch impression*
Sell the b*ggers...


----------



## Jesstickle (25 September 2010)

Here is my tip

Get rid of the beasties and stay indoors drinking tea and eating biscuits! 

On a more practical note, leave a football floating in your water trough to help stop it freezing over.


----------



## Jesstickle (25 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			*does Grinch impression*
Sell the b*ggers...
		
Click to expand...

haha. great minds!


----------



## Montyforever (25 September 2010)

jesstickle said:



			On a more practical note, leave a football floating in your water trough to help stop it freezing over.
		
Click to expand...

Only works if pony doesnt like playin football, mine fishes it out and has a kick-about!


----------



## pottamus (25 September 2010)

Make sure the OH has the log burner on and roaring for when you get back inside. Gloves are an absolute must and put them on BEFORE leaving the house, whilst your hands are still warm...if you put them on when you have cooled...they wont be as effective.
Warm ski socks that come up to just below your knees...marvellous!
Head torch a go go.
Mark in your diary / iphone that it is count down to spring and only 8 weeks to lighter mornings from January...sad, but makes the time go quicker...I think!


----------



## ibot (25 September 2010)

i got some of those chaps last year they have furry stuff on the inside and i look  a bit like a firewoman in them  but they helped with the cold 
agree about the hot drinks 

i am scared its sept and i am freezing starting to get nervous about this years winter......
Last year i was in yorkshire and it was a really hard winter  i am in worcester this year will it be any warmer


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (25 September 2010)

Instead of a big feeder thing, get one of these !! http://www.bigbalebuddy.com/page/page/2674952.htm
And, keep salt/vinegar/ketchup or whatever you like, in your glovebox, incase emergancy chippy stop


----------



## wilsha (25 September 2010)

make sure you have about 5 coats to put on lol
some really warm boots are a must for me
put the kettle on (no not for a cup of tea) take i out to ponys stable top up his bucket with it he loves warm water and it doesnt freeze do the same in the field
get some over trousers warm ones ae great for when its snowy and you pony headbuts you over
wear  nice cosy hat and gloves
and if you dont have oneget an aga great for drying clothes and rugs and warmng up boots and warming up when you come in


----------



## Chestnut mare (25 September 2010)

Last year I deep littered my stable took 5 minutes to poo pick it every morning! Then I spent a morning out there in the spring digging it all out..... Very hard work but well worth the time saved in the cold! U also fill up all haynets and bag up 'ready meals' of horse feed! Try n team up with other liveries to save trips up to the yard! Make time to ride to keep yourself sane and remind ourselves why we do it! Surely it can't be worse than last year.....can it??


----------



## Sparkles (25 September 2010)

Stick on heating....get in bed....hibernate!


----------



## Luci07 (25 September 2010)

Thermals - what a godsend. I gave in to them when skiing and finally started to wear them in the depths of winter to the yard. Make Bridget Jones big knickers look sexy but I WISH I had worn them before!

Spare working torch in the car - big enough to see a long way out

Flashing collars for the dogs so I can see the b**gers when they are in the yard (though think we freaked out the people in the town who kept seeing little lights flashing in the fields!)

Electric blanket - absolute wee take from friends but when you come back in freezing, even after a hot bath/warm house nothing beats getting into a warm bed. If you have an OH then buy a single one..! If you have cold dogs, go upstairs, kick them off the bed and them climb in yourself.

Olibaum bath oil. Horribly expensive, works wonders when you are freezing and the house smells of lavendar for ages

Slow cooker - chuck everything in when you have the energy, come back to a cooked hot meal

Snow - make sure you actually have enough water containers if you do get cut off/frozen or see if you can keep a dustbin (with ball in the top) in a shed or something to try to have some water on tap.

Dig out the clothes and underwear you ruined clipping in last year..

My biggest thing was forking out for the high end ariats because they really do keep my feet warm. I hate the price though as it is extorninate so this time round, those boots will not be doing any walking - they are for riding only and I have bought very cheap fake fur lined paddock boots for inbetween times!

Oh and my lined waterproof chaps. Get hauled out year after year and are fantastic in really cold weather!


----------



## JadeWisc (25 September 2010)

Wisconsin winter survival


Make sure all of your tank heaters are in good working order or your tank with be a solid block of ice in two hours. No football in the world would help you here.

Drain your hoses not once but TWICE after use to make sure it is not frozen solid the next time you go to use it. 

Make sure you have a pitcher ready to take steaming hot water out to thaw your gate latches and water spickets so that you can open your gates and turn on the water as they will be ice bound much of the time

DO NOT touch anything metal with wet hands 

  Keep a hoof pick handy becasue if your horse seems a bit taller and looks like it is ice skating they prob have ice balls that need top be picked out


Stay out a maximum of ten minutes when it is -30Fbelow

No poo picking outside as it is frozen solid into the ground on contact so that will be a nice treat....have fun when it all melts into slop in the spring in that one area your horses have hung out in all winter as it was the only place they have packed the 5 feet of snow down.

Get some VERY well insulated boots and a good pair of Carhatts


Take a picture of your horses in the summer to try and remember what they used to look like as now they will be resembling wooly mamoths until the spring thaw.


Get all of your fencing in good order  and move round pens where you want them to stay as you will not be able to get a post in the ground or move an ice bound panel again until April.


Invest in LOTS of Burts Bees almond wax hand cream to prevent deep cracking and bleeding.


----------



## Sanolly (25 September 2010)

spare change of clothes in the car in case you get wet! WD40 for spraying in locks to keep them from freezing.


----------



## GLEEK (25 September 2010)

Make sure your heater works full blast if not get it in to the garage now to get it fixed!!!!

Here is a pic of the Cairngorms for you all...........
http://www.cairngormmountain.com/webcam/ptarmiganCamLarge.html

My husband has been keeping a close eye on this as he wants to go skiing!!!!


----------



## Mabel98 (25 September 2010)

What a great idea for a post. 
Get a headtorch for those dark trips to the field. Forget fashion, get a woolly hat and a balaclava. 
Dream of summer and be grateful that the flies and hard ground have gone!


----------



## Spudlet (25 September 2010)

Dry set of spare gloves in your coat pocket, so you always have warm, dry hands.


----------



## chestnut cob (25 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			*does Grinch impression*
Sell the b*ggers...
		
Click to expand...

In the same vein...

Put your horse on part livery, pay someone else to do the hard work in the cold and just go up to ride when it isn't raining...

You all think I'm joking don't you:?! :wink:


----------



## Sanolly (25 September 2010)

gleek said:



			Make sure your heater works full blast if not get it in to the garage now to get it fixed!!!!

Here is a pic of the Cairngorms for you all...........
http://www.cairngormmountain.com/webcam/ptarmiganCamLarge.html

My husband has been keeping a close eye on this as he wants to go skiing!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That's it!!! You are now on UI.... I remember living less than an hours drive from Glenshee, and popping up for half a days skiing every weekend *sob sob*


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (25 September 2010)

Does winter ever have to come  I thought the last one would never end. It was horrendous and I swear I began to hate horses 

But one thing I can say is DEFINITELY invest in some ski wear even if you never plan on going skiing as it really does help to keep you warm and dry!

I really hope it's not going to be as bad as last winter!


----------



## TinselRider (25 September 2010)

Get your horse a sherpa rug........brill for drying them off and keeping them toasty on those cold nights.

Get a human shower and get it plumbed into the yard now!Saves getting blue hands when washing off muddy feet

Buy a plug in heater to put in your rug room, if nothing else it'll be somewhere for you to get warm! 

Plug in flasks for your car.....sort out your coffee / hot choccie/ tea before leaving, plug in your lighter socket and et voila! warm drink for the yard 

Beanies....Keep your head warm and some even fit under your riding hat!

Ditch the ventilated hats.....I LOVE them but your head FREEZES in the winter


Failing all else........ Save now and put them on loan/ full livery over winter and bugger off somewhere warm!


----------



## kerilli (25 September 2010)

'turtle fur' fleece neck warmers from ski shops. gorgeous colours, wonderfully soft, make winter bearable. great presents too. i was looking for mine for the first time today...
put extra dustbins or water troughs in fields and near the yard tap and keep them filled. then, if your supply freezes solid you'll have enough water for at least a few days. it's amazing how much the bloody things drink when you have to carry every bucket from the kitchen sink...
thermal jodhs.
all-weather turnout areas. even if it's just a small area of woodchip, imho horses are happier in there than fetlock-deep in liquid freezing mud...  they stand about, or eat, anyway (unless you have brilliantly drained fields with tons of grass in) and they don't need much room for that. 
Ariat Grasmeres. nothing else will do.
ski gloves for yard work, sealskins for riding in.
electric blanket.
hot baths but only late at night when you've warmed up, otherwise it'll be chillblain time and they're naaaasty.
oh, nearly forgot - FAL heavyweight rugs with full necks. total godsend.


----------



## MagicMelon (25 September 2010)

Give your horses a break - turn them away for the winter.  I hate riding when its dark and freezing cold, mine therefore gets his holidays from about end of Oct - end January time!  Suits him and me   Oh, and keep your horses turned out 24/7, they wont melt and any type can happily live out (my TB x does!) - it seriously cuts down on daily mucking out and he'll be happier for it!


----------



## Angelbones (25 September 2010)

Bags of salt & grit - get them in now cos when the ice comes you won't be able to get hold of any this side of a glacier.

A brick in an old carrot bag - great for smashing the ice on a trough.

Leave your snow shovel by your access point so you can work towards the yard without climbing everest to get there and back carrying a shovel.

And do what they always tell you to do - keep a spade, salt, dog food and human food & water, warm clothes etc in your car - speaking from experience you just don't know when they are going to come in handy! Oh yes, the camera so you can take photos of how your stationary car slid sideways without a driver in it, and took out the oak gate post...

If you have an outdoor school with field access, leave the gate open so they horses can get on it out of the mud / snow. Tie haynets around the edge for them. Mine love it, the oldies lie down on it - I think the rubber keeps them warm.

Actually does anyone want to come to my yard for the winter - we could share the chores and we have hot water and a heated tackroom! (ps and I bring in cake daily!) x


----------



## GLEEK (25 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			'turtle fur' fleece neck warmers from ski shops.
		
Click to expand...


I am so with you on this one they are amazing i like the ones with the extra fabric and you can pull them up over your ears. If no one else is around! Keeps you ears warm!



http://www.buffshop.co.uk/?gclid=CKbPy9S-o6QCFeFc4wodw0lK6Q

The polar buff ones are the best. However you can get them much cheaper in TK Maxx!


----------



## scribble (25 September 2010)

where can i get ski gloves and socks from?  Also which gloves for riding in????


----------



## GLEEK (25 September 2010)

Scribble get into TK Maxx all there ski stuff is reduced just now. Thats if you dont mind wearing last years colours!!!!! Who evens cares what colour they are!!!


----------



## jodie3 (25 September 2010)

Angelbones said:



			Bags of salt & grit - get them in now cos when the ice comes you won't be able to get hold of any this side of a glacier.

A brick in an old carrot bag - great for smashing the ice on a trough.

Leave your snow shovel by your access point so you can work towards the yard without climbing everest to get there and back carrying a shovel.

And do what they always tell you to do - keep a spade, salt, dog food and human food & water, warm clothes etc in your car - speaking from experience you just don't know when they are going to come in handy! Oh yes, the camera so you can take photos of how your stationary car slid sideways without a driver in it, and took out the oak gate post...

If you have an outdoor school with field access, leave the gate open so they horses can get on it out of the mud / snow. Tie haynets around the edge for them. Mine love it, the oldies lie down on it - I think the rubber keeps them warm.

Actually does anyone want to come to my yard for the winter - we could share the chores and we have hot water and a heated tackroom! (ps and I bring in cake daily!) x
		
Click to expand...

Hot water, heated tack room and cake?  What more could we want!  Please put my name on list to come to your yard!!!  (As you are East Sussex possibly not that far from me?)


----------



## DragonSlayer (25 September 2010)

Put up a shed to turn into a 'Tea-shed' like we are doing! Bung in a couple of old chairs, a small worktop and hey presto! you can boil a kettle on the camp stove and also use the camp heater to warm it up a bit between jobs!


----------



## 0ldmare (25 September 2010)

Keep your hat and gloves on the radiator when not outside - it least you start with lovely warm head and hands

Make sure your outside taps have insulated covers to help prevent them freezing solid and bursting as they defrost. 

Its not necessary to change rugs all the time, good outdoor rugs make good indoor rugs! (As long as they are removed regularly and horse checked/groomed)

And if all else fails hire a groom


----------



## jodie3 (25 September 2010)

Invest in a good quality hand cream and use it frequently.

I wear disposable latex/vinyl gloves under a pair of cheap pimple grip type gloves so even if the gloves get wet or muddy my hands stay dry.


----------



## martlin (25 September 2010)

I've got just one - learn to slow your car down with your gears! It will save you hitting the brakes and gliding into ditches


----------



## brighthair (25 September 2010)

Ariat Grasmeres!
keep your core warm and then your hands and feet stay warmer too
second the slow cooker - oh and soup is great as a quick snack to warm you up
Slanket for when you're inside - absolute amazing invention


----------



## Brontie (25 September 2010)

Ahah! Rugs are also very good for keeping you warm too  Providing you don't leave your poor horse outside in the snow whilst you've ran off with their rug


----------



## suzysparkle (25 September 2010)

Buy a set of snow chains if you don't own a 4X4 and keep them in your boot. Seriously. They aren't expensive and will get you home when others get stuck. I wouldn't have got to work for weeks last winter without them. Oh...make sure you practise BEFORE you need them as they take a bit of getting used to. My car has sporty tyres and says you shouldn't use them....but they still did the job!! 

Keep waterproofs, boots, headtorch, spare batteries, gloves, screenwash (for when the skoosh freezes and your windscreen gets manky) and food / drink in the car. Oh, and an unread magazine or book plus a blanket. 

Make sure you have plenty wine in the house in case you get snowed in.....oh, and food. Also have a camping cooker for when all your power goes off and you don't have gas. No fridge isn't an issue as you can bury wine bottles in the snow.

If it's below zero for long periods there is absolutely no point in filling water troughs. Simply offer water when you can in buckets. If you are on a livery then buddy up for this. Horses aren't stupid and they won't suffer if they don't have free access so long as they are offered water regularly. 

If it's going to be a long haul of too deep snow to ride or too icy then let your Horse go barefoot for a month or two. 

If your Horse lives out when it gets really bad put a lighweight turnout under your heavy one. That way if your heavy one gets ripped or leaks your Horse stays dry.

Buy lots of vaseline (or cheap equivalent) and pack hooves with them so you can ride in the snow! 

Buy lots of merino clothing. 

For riding, sealskinz gloves are very warm and waterproof and also Rambo waterproof chaps are great! 

Feed lots of hay etc.

Don't live in North Scotland on top of a hill if you can't deal with over 3 months of snow at waist height!!


----------



## JessPickle (25 September 2010)

Don't be one of the many idiots who take an unsuitable car out in the snow and cause chaos!

When it last snowed big time, I decided to walk to the yard (a 2hr walk!) as without a 4x4 it was unsafe! On my journey I saw a Porche 911 out, I then saw it go straight into a lamp post!


----------



## Brontie (25 September 2010)

Ahah. Hiking sticks also! Great for walking in the snow / ice!


----------



## itsme123 (26 September 2010)

seek out spare tail/leg bandages and wrap them around all pipes. Even bits of old rug tied round with baler twine. Most pipes freeze in the early hours so anything that will help keep the cold out until the first person arrives at the yard. 

ALWAYS leave a kettle of water at the yard ready to boil the night before. 

Bank bedding around water buckets. It really does stop them freezing solid. 

layer socks. A few pairs of thin ones will do better than one thick pair. 

If you can't stretch to new yard boots then plastic bags over your socks really will keep your feet warm and dry. 

Grab a handful of plastic gloves free from petrol stations. You can wear them over your gloves for doing soaking of haynets etc. 

Buy fourteen haynets. Fill them all on a sunday. 

Deep litter. 

Have a backup plan so that if you can't get to the yard because of snow / ice you have someone to call who will feed for you. 

Buy hay in advance. Trust me, sledging through 3 inches of compacted snow, down a hill in a car piled high with hay, is not fun. And when you have unexpected snow and were hoping to get a delivery of hay next week, forget it. My supplier couldn't even get into the village and had to deliver to my (terrace) house. I had hay piled in my garden for months!


----------



## Quadro (26 September 2010)

Cheap ski trousers from TK Maxx, I got 2 pairs (£15 each!!) and they lasted me the winter, even rode in them and are much cheaper than chaps etc !! Got them ready for this year now !!


----------



## Janette (26 September 2010)

Have not bought yet, but intend to buy a pair of full length chaps to try and stop the chilblains on my thighs forming.  Had those for the first time last year, and could really live without them....
A good pair of overtrousers for yard work - that extra layer traps the warm air.
A coat with layers, rather than a single thick layer.
A wooley hat.
Ariat Telluride boots - keep your feet far warmer than Devon Pro's do.  Wouldn't ride without them in the winter.


----------



## mainpower (26 September 2010)

Deep litter, neoprene chaps, coat long enough to cover bottom, Ariat Grasmeres, fill every possible water container at every opportunity, allow extra time as simple chores take twice as long!
Brush up on driving skills and using your gears, last winter I never got stuck in my Micra but there were plenty of 4 x 4s stuck on the roadside! Ask people at your yard not to turn cars round anywhere you will lead your horse as it seems to create a skating rink!  Feed haylage or steam hay, keep rug changing to a minimum, ie by "quartering" as it takes the horse time/energy to heat the rug back up. Keep kettles filled at all times.
I hate the snow with a passion!
Last year I used my school for turnout, although it was frozen and covered in snow it was flat without potholes so safer than fields, but I really regretted putting hay out when it thawed and I had to clear it up!


----------



## charleysummer (26 September 2010)

didnt know if this has been posted.. but i know what im buying later on today!!

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=47714


----------



## MagicMelon (26 September 2010)

Forgot to say - Sealskinz gloves are so cosy as are their waterproof socks! A down-filled jacket is always the most cosy I find along with my Cavalry insulated sport boots and my fleece (or the wool version) Buff neck warmer.  For winter competitions - I swear by my Ariat Insulated Bromonts, never been cold in them yet and their waterproof.


----------



## touchstone (26 September 2010)

Wearing tights under jods to keep legs warmer, thermal vests and long johns are a godsend! 

Wear Atlas thermal gloves for poo picking and mucking out, neoprene lined boots are lovely and warm too.  

Rubbing a cream such as Radium B  on your hands will help to keep them warm.

Semi deep litter if horses are in, it keeps the bed warmer and less work for you.

Don't forget chapstick for your lips!

Waterproof gloves are great, although the sealskin ones leave my hands freezing cold for some reason and I have to use thinsulate ones instead.

Get those grippy things that go on the bottom of your wellies, stops you from slipping on the ice.

Keep active to stay warm.

Get a few bags of haylage in for emergency use in case your hay supplier can't get to you.  Keep well stocked with feed if the forecast is for bad weather.

Add salt to your horses feed to encourage him to drink, feed feeds well moistened to wncourage water intake and avoid colic.

After all this it'll probably be warm and wet now!


----------



## Rosehip (26 September 2010)

Long Johns are a must!!! I have horrific chill blaines every year (think leprosy with knobs on!) but last year I wore thermal long johns under baggier trousers like jogging bottoms/trackies and I didnt suffer half as much! I still got them, but reduced by 70% Id say. I think I got them when I changed into Jods to ride in - this year I wont bother, Ill hide in the sand school and no one can see me! lol! 
A hat with ears is a total boon - like this one - http://www.woolyhats.com/store/index.php/multicoloured-fashion-hat-blue-grey.html yeah you look a berk, but who cares, your heads warm!!


----------



## spotty_pony (26 September 2010)

When rugging up it is better to use lots of think rugs rather than just one thick rug. That way you can add/take off a layer depending on the temperature.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (26 September 2010)

Angelbones said:



			Actually does anyone want to come to my yard for the winter - we could share the chores and we have hot water and a heated tackroom! (ps and I bring in cake daily!) x
		
Click to expand...

ME MEE!!!! I wish i could  but too far away from me


----------



## Enfys (27 September 2010)

Rosehip said:



			A hat with ears is a total boon - like this one - http://www.woolyhats.com/store/index.php/multicoloured-fashion-hat-blue-grey.html yeah you look a berk, but who cares, your heads warm!!
		
Click to expand...

Hey! Who you calling a berk?  Thousands of us who have snowy winters every year can't be wrong!

I have loads of these, but my favourites are my rabbit fur (yes REAL fur) lined ones. That and neck warmers.


----------



## Kat (27 September 2010)

Magic words: 

Goretex

Merino

Pertex

Polar Fleece

Only buy clothing/footwear that has one or more of those on the label - sorted! 

Forget horsey brands, get yourself to your local outdoor/mountaineering store to buy clothing. Most of the kit is better quality for no more money than horsey gear. Check out the merino socks, silk glove liners, balaclavas, thermal undies, down filled coats etc etc etc 

Buy a Buff (or several) most versatile and useful piece of clothing going!


----------



## Enfys (28 September 2010)

Katt said:



			Buy a Buff (or several) most versatile and useful piece of clothing going!
		
Click to expand...

What is a buff?


----------



## GLEEK (28 September 2010)

They are amazing Enfys! Heres the link for them

http://www.buffshop.co.uk/?gclid=CKbPy9S-o6QCFeFc4wodw0lK6Q


----------



## SVMel (28 September 2010)

Ditto the buff thing! I have them for riding the motorbike and wouldn't be without them!



suzysparkle said:



			If your Horse lives out when it gets really bad put a lighweight turnout under your heavy one. That way if your heavy one gets ripped or leaks your Horse stays dry.
		
Click to expand...

I put a cheap light weight OVER my decent heavyweights. If it gets torn or ripped it's easier to repair yourself, dries quicker, easier cheaper and quicker to clean if mud caked, and if it's really trashed much cheaper to replace than your nice expensive heavyweight. 
I learnt this when had to share with a rug tearer, and used it last winter to preserve the new heavyweights I'd just forked out for (4 aren't cheap!)  Works brilliantly!

Also, cannibalise any trashed t/o rugs, use the outer material to patch other rugs, and keep surcingale straps, fixings and leg straps for repairs too.

Head torches - found a wind up one the other day, no more flat batteries, also got a normal torch like this that has ability to charge your mobile enough for a short emergency call......  Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bensonthewonderhorse (28 September 2010)

I have a pair of wellies one size too big so I can get extra layers of socks on, usually one thin pair and a pair of walking socks. This keeps my feet warm without my boots being too tight, i believe restricting blood flow to the feet can cause chilblains as much as the cold weather! Haven't had chill blains for years now.........
Shouldn't have written that I will probably get the worst ones ever now!


----------



## Cedars (28 September 2010)

Most importantly, dont take risks, plan for the worst case scenario and keep safe.

Always, ALWAYS have a torch (wind up is normaly safest as you dont have to worry about batteries), a blanket and some form of food in your car. I always throw in a big bar of dairy milk in the boot - then can eat it in February when we survived!

Walk SLOWLY with good ankle supports - when the snow comes, you dont wanna turn your ankles on rock hard uneven ground.

Boiled water is good as our lot refused to drink freezing water.

Vaseline on the feet = no snowballs/ice skates.

Always lead your horse holding onto the end of the leadrope. That way, if they skid or you skid, you wont land on top of each other. It also means you both balance yourselves on the ground - less slipping and falling.

DON'T TOUCH METAL GATES WITH WET HANDS!

I always have a pair of overtrousers in my car. That way, I can go do the horses (turn out if nec), and then just whip off my dirty trousers when you get back in the car. I found last year I got VERY resentful of the horses when for the 6th day in a row one of them kicked mud on my work trousers and I had to go home to get changed!

Its meant to be really bad this winter, apparently worse than last. Eek.


----------



## jesterfaerie (29 September 2010)

Tennessee said:



			I put a cheap light weight OVER my decent heavyweights. If it gets torn or ripped it's easier to repair yourself, dries quicker, easier cheaper and quicker to clean if mud caked, and if it's really trashed much cheaper to replace than your nice expensive heavyweight.
		
Click to expand...

I also put a light weight over my heavyweights rather than under them for exactly these reasons.


----------



## Rosehip (29 September 2010)

Enfys, Im really really sorry!!!




 No one wearing a hat like that looks like a berk!! lol! It must just be me!!!! Look!







Seee!! Im a berk!!!


----------



## tishtashtosh (29 September 2010)

i find hats too warm for me when i'm working, so if anyones like me i wear a normal baseball cap with one these earwarmers

No more sweaty fringe sticking to my forehead! (it sound gross but i'm sure you know what i mean  )



http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...a=X&ei=z2SjTKiYNtXg4Aappdz2Ag&ved=0CDUQ9QEwBQ


----------



## Ranyhyn (29 September 2010)

Rosehip you look cosy!!

Great thread!  My advice - start aclimatising  yourself now, the more you slowly get used to the cold now, the less you'll notice it then!

And agreed, learn how to drive in snow and ice.  My Nissan Micra did me proud through everything and we never lost it once, but only because I was careful and knew how to drive it properly!


----------



## Rosehip (29 September 2010)

Awww thanks Kitsune! 
Definately agree with taking lessons or at least going through the theory of driving in wet/icy/snow conditions. I have unfortunately lost it twice on thick black ice, on a nasty stretch of road shaped like an 'S'. Im sure that crisis was averted (didnt go nto ditch/smash up car/cry too hard) because I knew to stear into the skid and to leave the brakes etc alone. Strangely I felt MUCH more confident/safe in my fiesta zetec than in dads diatsu (sp) which is built to hold the road etc!
Also, sounds mad but dont rug yourself or your horse too hard, as soon as you start moving the sweat will run and you'll be freezing! I often mucked out in that freezing vile weather last year in just a t shirt and sweatshirt, then put my layers back on when I had stopped working!


----------



## Enfys (29 September 2010)

Rosehip said:



			Enfys, Im really really sorry!!!




 No one wearing a hat like that looks like a berk!! lol! It must just be me!!!! Look!







Seee!! Im a berk!!!
		
Click to expand...

No, no, oh dear, sorry, I was joking  I am quite sure you aren't a berk, warm ears, who cares!
What is a Berk anyway, someone from Berkshire? (all those from Berks please note the wink!)

I _do_ look silly in mine but I have seen sillier, my rather fit farrier wears ear muffs love him.

Actually, absolutely the silliest clothing I have seen in any season is all the farmers in summer wearing long shorts and great heavy work boots with a few inches of very brown, usually skinny legs in between!


----------



## Rosehip (29 September 2010)

Yup, a berk is from berkshire! lol! And yes, my ears are lovely and warm!! Im past caring what people think to be honest, had sweat rollng down my face and dripping off my nose today(Mucking out!!!)....enter fit postlady with a package to sign for! Wahhhhhhh! Oh well!!!
Have you seen those farmers too?? Funniest thing for me was the young lad who came to help us shear...he was wearing his overalls, but nothng else....then got a rather embarrasing tear..poor chap! lol!


----------



## mcnaughty (30 September 2010)

JadeWisc said:



			Wisconsin winter survival


Make sure all of your tank heaters are in good working order or your tank with be a solid block of ice in two hours. No football in the world would help you here.

Drain your hoses not once but TWICE after use to make sure it is not frozen solid the next time you go to use it. 

Make sure you have a pitcher ready to take steaming hot water out to thaw your gate latches and water spickets so that you can open your gates and turn on the water as they will be ice bound much of the time

DO NOT touch anything metal with wet hands 

  Keep a hoof pick handy becasue if your horse seems a bit taller and looks like it is ice skating they prob have ice balls that need top be picked out


Stay out a maximum of ten minutes when it is -30Fbelow

No poo picking outside as it is frozen solid into the ground on contact so that will be a nice treat....have fun when it all melts into slop in the spring in that one area your horses have hung out in all winter as it was the only place they have packed the 5 feet of snow down.

Get some VERY well insulated boots and a good pair of Carhatts


Take a picture of your horses in the summer to try and remember what they used to look like as now they will be resembling wooly mamoths until the spring thaw.


Get all of your fencing in good order  and move round pens where you want them to stay as you will not be able to get a post in the ground or move an ice bound panel again until April.


Invest in LOTS of Burts Bees almond wax hand cream to prevent deep cracking and bleeding.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey Jade - you do make us look like a bunch of wingeing poms...


----------



## Cornish Thoroughbred (3 October 2010)

Also...

Instead of a under rug just get an old double duvet for the big horses and a single for the ponies put it under the rug secured by a sersingle and....

WULLA.....
               ....... nice and toasty horses.


----------



## bushbaby28 (4 October 2010)

lol am i the only one actually look forward to the winter? I'm not a summer person at all. Poo picking in the summer and lessons whilst getting burnt = actual hell!!!!!!! 

winter= tucked up ponies, big straw beds, frosty mornings, lots of layers, and that lovely feeling when you get in, have a BIG mug of tea and a fire to snuggle up beside. ahhhh bliss. 

At least with winter you can put layers on!! 

Even the snow was a tiny bit fun!!!!!! Got me out of work anyway. 

Top tip- layers, hot chocolate at yard, hand warmers (they're like ice packs but the opposite- you squeeze/pop them and it warms up! then you just boil them once you're home and the gel resets) 

and if REALLY cold, just jump in your horses rug with them! You might smell but you'll be warm.


----------



## emm0r (5 October 2010)

Snuggy snuds are a must for me and they now even do matching ear warmers!! 
Snuggy PJs are a must for the horseys too (they dont want cold ears either) 
Also leave the hose pipe in the feed room (drained) 
And of course the ariat grassmeres 
And big fleeces and ski trousers are a must !!!
Putting a pair of rubber gloves over normal gloves is great for holding frozen forks however definately NOT attractive


----------



## Montyforever (6 October 2010)

Remember where the dips/holes are on the yard/field so you dont step in one when it snows and suddenly have snow up to your hips


----------



## laracroft (7 October 2010)

Base layer that wicks away the sweat that you work up when mucking out/riding. Any running gear, e.g. climacool, makes a huge difference, cheap as chips in Lidl, Aldi, TKM, ebay.


----------



## hannabanana (8 October 2010)

Mine are:
.Get some mudruckers boots for when you do your yard chores! toastie feet!

.Go to Tk maxx everytime I go they sell mucker type boots with thinsulate for 30 quid, its where I got mine from, they have lasted me 4 years now, and keep my feet warm! I also ride in mine as there not very bulky and my foot can come out the stirrup no problem. 

.Flask of hot drinks for after cold rides!

. take saddle off first to warm your hands up underneath so there not numb when i comes to taking off the bridle!!

. wear tights underneath your jods, I always keep my old tights that have ladders or holes in to use for riding . 

. thinsulate gloves and a nice chunky scarf with a balaclava keeps your head nice and toastie!!

. when the horse gets snowballs that will not budge from their feet I like to get hot water and pour it onto the foot, the snow just slops out


----------



## china (12 October 2010)

put your light weight summer sheets over the top of your winter turnout, they dry out much quicker than your heavy ones! 
pop your gloves on the dash of your car while the heatings on to warm them up on your journey to the yard. 
faux fur hat, iv just purchased one at hoys for a tenner!
Always have a head torch in your car
WW long yard boots, keep your feet toasty warm!  
nice thick duvets to go under your rugs, you can pick them up cheap from asda and dunelm.


----------



## Horsetan (15 October 2010)

hannabanana said:



			Mine are:
.Get some mudruckers boots for when you do your yard chores! toastie feet!

.Go to Tk maxx everytime I go they sell mucker type boots with thinsulate for 30 quid, its where I got mine from, they have lasted me 4 years now, and keep my feet warm! I also ride in mine as there not very bulky and my foot can come out the stirrup no problem.
		
Click to expand...

I like my Le Chameau Vierzonord wellies (neoprene-lined) and big fleece welly socks, with silk liner socks inside them!




			. wear tights underneath your jods, I always keep my old tights that have ladders or holes in to use for riding .
		
Click to expand...

I've gone a bit further than this for winter riding:

- one-piece thermal fleece undersuit (they sell them for fishermen, sailors, motorcyclists, etc.)

- windproof furry fleece-lined one-piece, custom-made for me by a Canadian company: see www.sportees.com - they are based in the Yukon Territory, and I highly recommend them. They will work to your specific design and measurements, and the quality is first-class. Well worth the money. I've been wearing their fleece stuff for about ten winter seasons now. They also make balaclavas, gloves, mitts, and so on.




			. thinsulate gloves and a nice chunky scarf with a balaclava keeps your head nice and toastie!!
		
Click to expand...

Silk / thermal liner gloves underneath normal ones work well for me. Don't get the really thin ones, because the material develops a run or the seams split after a while.

If your hands get really desperately cold (and mine have been!), I've resorted to those big fleece-lined Gore-tex gauntlet mitts for general duties. Try not to use them for riding unless you really know what you're doing because you won't have any sense of fine touch, and your horse might not thank you for erratic rein contact.

Balaclavas are brilliant, despite the risk of getting arrested! Having had my face well-and-truly frozen one winter, I'm never without my balaclavas now. Thin ones fit under a jockey helmet fine for riding out; others are thicker and I'll use those for yard duties.


----------



## Chamfrom (15 October 2010)

I am just in the process of selling my very heavy weight rugs. I have eventually figured out that when they horses have these on, the drag of the heavy weight rubs the shoulders and no bibs ever help. Last winter I started to double rug the horses using turnout combies, this way, if the rain does get through it only gets through one layer and the horse stays warm and dry. When they come in, if the outer rug is wet, keep it on and the warm dry horses dries the rugs out without wearing a damp horrid rug! - saves taking rugs off when its really cold. The two layers of fabric slide when the horse walks so no rubbed shoulders! thats the way for me this winter!
Also - stock pile on the grit NOW before it all flies off the shelf!! makes life so much easier and safer for turning out and fetching in.
Good luck!!!


----------



## now_loves_mares (15 October 2010)

I'd agree with lots of these!

Thermals all round. Merino if possible as they don't smell. Icebreaker do lovely ones but they are £££, but Mountain warehouse had some in their sale last year. Buy extra long tops so that you don't have a gap in your midriff.

Waterproof Overtrousers - I live in these whether it's wet, windy or snowy. Don't need to be expensive, but preferably windproof.

My Mudruckers were great, cheap enough and warm. But when the snow really hit, I wore these. I actually can't wait for the snow to start so I can wear them again.
http://www.craigdonmountainsports.com/sorel-caribou-snow-boots

Buy as many water carriers as you can and fill them EARLY! Store them under piles of hay or something.

If you have automatic waterers, either get heated tape on all your pipes, or give up on them if it's really cold. Last year I learned by my mistakes and had burst pipes everywhere as I left the water on, this year I will turn my water off at the stopcock every night - and most importantly, drain the taps! Last year I didn't, so for 2 months had to carry water out from my house. I'd rather use the working tap on the yard to fill buckets, then turn it off when I'm finished. Also, use flexible trugs for water. You can kick them so long as the ice isn't too thick, so that it's easier to remove the ice. Fill big ones at the yard during the day when water is on, so you can scoop buckets out of it later.

Fill haynets at weekend.

Headtorch, headtorch, headtorch. Rechargeable batteries.

Shovel the snow BEFORE it sets solid. Make a path to the field and to your muckheap. But remember, the top of the muckheap is the best place to be if your feet are cold 

Turn your horses out every day if possible. If you'd left them in up here last winter thinking "oh it'll only be a couple of days" you'd have had them in for 6 weeks straight, or have lunatics to turn out in icy conditions. They LOVE the snow! Just keep them fed with oodles of hay.

But - don't be fooled! Mine got FAT last winter with all the hay 

Gloves. Warm cosy ones are all very well, but you have to keep taking them on and off. So i got a pair like this and they were revolutionary! For the first winter ever I didn't get the cracked mucky lines inside my thumb and index finger and almost kept my hands looking feminine! Because they are so thin, you can wear them for doing up rugs and doors and tying up haynets and opening feed bags - you get the picture. You can pull warmer ones over the top for leading etc
http://www.atlasgloveshop.co.uk/pink-gardening-gloves.html
For picking out really manky feet, marigolds over the top of these are perfect.

For riding, the Mountain horse neon yellow are great, warm and very visible.

Musto waterproof lined chaps are a godsend. Also my Musto combination jacket. Never off my back. Merino socks to go with the thermals.

A hat. Any hat. So long as it has long ears!

A scarf or buff or similar. Or both.

I ended up keeping my sugar beet bucket inside the house last year. I used an old supplement tub to carry the day's ration outside.

Standing your horses feet briefly in a rubber trug with hot water from a flask makes picking out their ice-filled feet easier.

Don't ride on snowy roads. Your horse and you may love it, but cars skidding into you is too high a risk, IMHO.

I have hung a cargo net type thing from my radiator at the back door. All my hats and gloves get chucked in it, so they are kept warm and I can come in and swap for a warm pair if my hands get wet.

Keep your wellies in an inch deep baking tray inside. The snow or rain/mud collects in it, saves it going all over the floor.

Get a sunrise alarm clock. Makes the dark mornings seem much easier.

Buy a couple of travel mugs for having your tea/coffee at yard. Again Mountain Warehouse often have these on BOGOF.

Laying some of your muckheap across well used paths is a good idea; though a pain to clear up when the snow melts!

Make sure you know where to turn your water off! 

Get a sledgehammer. Sometimes it's the only thing that breaks the ice on the trough  Also boltcutters or similar. Last year the padlock to my field froze so badly a couple of times I thought I was going to have to take down the fence to get the horses out . Don't wait till you need them to buy them. 

And mostly - enjoy the snow! Clean horses, clean rugs, no mud fever, lighter evenings. Prettiness and peace and quiet. I'd rather that than 5 months of rain and wind and f*%$ing mud 

And it'll soon be Spring 

(God I've written loads. Who knew I was so informed about winter  )


----------



## DaisyOscar (22 October 2010)

now_loves_mares said:



			I'd agree with lots of these!

Thermals all round. Merino if possible as they don't smell. Icebreaker do lovely ones but they are £££, but Mountain warehouse had some in their sale last year. Buy extra long tops so that you don't have a gap in your midriff.
*Totally agree with this, I hate short tops now. If you can't get them buy a kidney warmer*
And mostly - enjoy the snow! Clean horses, clean rugs, no mud fever, lighter evenings. Prettiness and peace and quiet. I'd rather that than 5 months of rain and wind and f*%$ing mud 
*Took the words outof my mouth!!*

Click to expand...

My suggestions..

Make sure you completely remove the ice from water troughs from the first freeze or it will build up till you have an ice berg.

For the ubiquitous coughs/colds/flu buy Bell's Bronchial Balsam, available in Tescos, chemists, ebay etc. Is far cheaper than usual cough medicines and far more effective for sore throats too.  Also great for warming the pipes!

Primark, ebay etc for fur lined trapper hats under a fiver.

Fleece neck warmer instead of scarf so there are no dangly bits to fall into water or enable your horse to strangle you!

Try to keep part of sand menage thawed by building up sand or bedding so you can let them out or worst case scenario walk on the lunge when the worst weather hits.

Have a spare coat for when your 1st one thaws out and turns soggy.

Long johns and big pants!

Will try to think of more.


----------



## brucea (24 October 2010)

Ladies - one from the blokes in the forum:

Every year I end up  towing drivers out of drifts, or just simply becuase they are stuck on the road. Last year we also had BIG floods and I had to go thigh deep in icy slushy flood water to get one old dear out...really not fun!

 So find out where your screw in tow hook is - it will probably be with the tools, metal ring and a shaft with a screw on the end. This goes into a socket on your bumper - usually behind a piece of plastic - can be quite hard to see in the dark.

 Find out where your keys for your wheel sockets are so if you get a puncture or blow out on a pothole you know you can get the wheels off (or some passing bloke can)

 So make sure you also carry at least these things in your car - I know it's blokey and boring, but it's really not fun being unprepared when it all goes wrong on a dark and snowy night:


Torch - one that you can recharge with 12v car socket
Tow rope 
Jump leads
A can of the spray puncture repair (£3-5 from any good supermarket) - it will get you home at least
A screwdriver (plain and crosshead)
Pliers
Spare fuses for your particular car
De-icer and scraper
A pair of work gloves
A roll of kitchen towel - useful for misted up windows
Something to lay on the ground if you need to change a tyre (or the poor bloke who stops to help you does) 
A shovel if there is snow on the ground

I have a plastic box in the boot for this stuff.

And a HUGE bar of chocolate - Cadbury Caramel - and don't eat it! You may be really glad of it when you are waiting 2 hours for ther AA or RAC man!


----------



## JenHunt (25 October 2010)

go for Merino or Cashmere or Silk - yes, they're expensive, but their thermal properties are much much better than cotton/nylon/lambswool/denim etc...

if you can't afford them, go for good quality synthetic thermals - Helly Hansen, Lowe Alpine, Berghaus all do good quality ones which aren't too expensive. Because they dry quickly if you get wet/sweaty, you don't get cold.


----------



## Mabel98 (25 October 2010)

brucea said:



			Ladies - one from the blokes in the forum:

Every year I end up  towing drivers out of drifts, or just simply becuase they are stuck on the road. Last year we also had BIG floods and I had to go thigh deep in icy slushy flood water to get one old dear out...really not fun!

 So find out where your screw in tow hook is - it will probably be with the tools, metal ring and a shaft with a screw on the end. This goes into a socket on your bumper - usually behind a piece of plastic - can be quite hard to see in the dark.

 Find out where your keys for your wheel sockets are so if you get a puncture or blow out on a pothole you know you can get the wheels off (or some passing bloke can)

 So make sure you also carry at least these things in your car - I know it's blokey and boring, but it's really not fun being unprepared when it all goes wrong on a dark and snowy night:


Torch - one that you can recharge with 12v car socket
Tow rope 
Jump leads
A can of the spray puncture repair (£3-5 from any good supermarket) - it will get you home at least
A screwdriver (plain and crosshead)
Pliers
Spare fuses for your particular car
De-icer and scraper
A pair of work gloves
A roll of kitchen towel - useful for misted up windows
Something to lay on the ground if you need to change a tyre (or the poor bloke who stops to help you does) 
A shovel if there is snow on the ground

I have a plastic box in the boot for this stuff.

And a HUGE bar of chocolate - Cadbury Caramel - and don't eat it! You may be really glad of it when you are waiting 2 hours for ther AA or RAC man!
		
Click to expand...

Love it! Thanks for the tips from a male perspective.......


----------



## RutlandH2O (25 October 2010)

Despite having water troughs and taps in all stables and in the 3 sections in our pole barn, everything was frozen for 3 weeks. All the water pipes are
lagged, but this past winter took no notice. So, we were hauling dozens of
buckets of water several times a day and night. We have a tap just outside
the house that never froze, and it became our lifeline. OH destroyed his
back, and mine is not much better. Several months ago, I found a product
called H2GO. It is a thick, soft plastic container with a sealable spout at one
end, that has a capacity of 80 litres. This receptacle is placed in a wheel
barrow, spout at the front end, and filled with a hosepipe. It can then be
wheeled to any trough, bucket, tub for fast, efficient filling by simply tipping
the barrow forward. I bought 2 and have a niggling feeling they will be used rather frequently this winter. I bought them from 2 different vendors on eBay as Buy it Now. They cost between £5 and £8. I'm pretty confident
they will be a vast improvement over the sloshy, small capacity buckets.


----------



## Horsetan (27 October 2010)

brucea said:



			Ladies - one from the blokes in the forum:

Every year I end up  towing drivers out of drifts, or just simply becuase they are stuck on the road. Last year we also had BIG floods and I had to go thigh deep in icy slushy flood water to get one old dear out...really not fun!....
		
Click to expand...


Lateral thought: fishing waders! Not something you'd normally contemplate. But when you need them (as "brucea" clearly did!), you'd be glad to have them!


----------



## brucea (28 October 2010)

Horsetan - I so wish you'd been there to suggest that I pop waders in the boot an hour before it happened!


----------



## Horsetan (28 October 2010)

brucea said:



			Horsetan - I so wish you'd been there to suggest that I pop waders in the boot an hour before it happened! 

Click to expand...

LOL.

As it happens, I've always kept a pair of waders in the back of my car - they are really useful in winter. Mud, floods, they don't matter! I've even resorted to riding in mine with the rest of my winter gear, and am glad I did. Total waterproofing and insulation


----------



## brucea (28 October 2010)

They say that experience is something that you acquire a moment after you really needed it.


----------



## Horsetan (28 October 2010)

brucea said:



			They say that experience is something that you acquire a moment after you really needed it. 

Click to expand...

Certainly is!

Not for me that awful realisation of "wet legs" , though


----------



## Stelzar (8 November 2010)

chestnut cob said:



			In the same vein...

Put your horse on part livery, pay someone else to do the hard work in the cold and just go up to ride when it isn't raining...

You all think I'm joking don't you:?! :wink:
		
Click to expand...


Loves it!!! Chestnut Cob 

(bit expensive if you have 2 though!) 

Buy a 4x4 so you can get to your horses in the snow and can give people a hand if they get stuck 

Buy boot warmers, to keep your toes nice and toasty, and invest in a pair of Mark Todd leather riding gloves, they have a fleece inner and a water proof outer! 

Get a nice snuggly scaff to keep the cold off your chest and torch, with spare batteries is a must!

Other wise do as Chestnut Cob says and get your horse on part livery classic!!!


----------



## sakura (9 November 2010)

I don't do part livery but I do have my gelding on assisted DIY, means that on 3 evenings during the week I don't go to the yard, so my horse doesn't have the stress of being last one to come in and I don't have to struggle with a rushing horse in the dark! and as much as I love him, it is nice to have a bit of a break, I'm still up every morning though!

scarves and head torches are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## Aoibhin (10 November 2010)

for those that have their own electric fencing & more it regually get one of the roll up hose reels & wind your tape straight onto it & off when you need it no more messing around in the cold trying to get the knots out. they are cheaper than the proper fencing reels & you get 8/10/15 metres of hosepipe too, or do a cheap one like me and look/ask on your local freecycle (ive got 3 now) & my fencing is up/down in less than 20 mins.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (11 November 2010)

brucea said:



			Ladies - one from the blokes in the forum:

Every year I end up  towing drivers out of drifts, or just simply becuase they are stuck on the road. Last year we also had BIG floods and I had to go thigh deep in icy slushy flood water to get one old dear out...really not fun!

 So find out where your screw in tow hook is - it will probably be with the tools, metal ring and a shaft with a screw on the end. This goes into a socket on your bumper - usually behind a piece of plastic - can be quite hard to see in the dark.

 Find out where your keys for your wheel sockets are so if you get a puncture or blow out on a pothole you know you can get the wheels off (or some passing bloke can)

 So make sure you also carry at least these things in your car - I know it's blokey and boring, but it's really not fun being unprepared when it all goes wrong on a dark and snowy night:


Torch - one that you can recharge with 12v car socket
Tow rope 
Jump leads
A can of the spray puncture repair (£3-5 from any good supermarket) - it will get you home at least
A screwdriver (plain and crosshead)
Pliers
Spare fuses for your particular car
De-icer and scraper
A pair of work gloves
A roll of kitchen towel - useful for misted up windows
Something to lay on the ground if you need to change a tyre (or the poor bloke who stops to help you does) 
A shovel if there is snow on the ground

I have a plastic box in the boot for this stuff.

And a HUGE bar of chocolate - Cadbury Caramel - and don't eat it! You may be really glad of it when you are waiting 2 hours for ther AA or RAC man!
		
Click to expand...




jenhunt said:



			go for Merino or Cashmere or Silk - yes, they're expensive, but their thermal properties are much much better than cotton/nylon/lambswool/denim etc...
		
Click to expand...

 I love this, tips for winter survival. How differently the sexes think....


----------



## girlmoose (11 November 2010)

Chestnut mare said:



			Surely it can't be worse than last year.....can it??
		
Click to expand...

Unless my horse throws himself at the floor and splits his knee open again (or equivalant) I hope not. Bandaging a mad box rested horse in the snow last year...my fingers nearly fell off!

I suggest remembering to take water in a plastic camping thing from home whenever you think it may freeze. 

Thin rugs under thick rugs so you can put thin rugs into washing machine and keep horsey clean. 

2 pairs of gloves on. Another pair at yard, another in car.


----------



## Bovril (12 November 2010)

My best tip for keeping your ponies warm this winter is buy them a duvet, sounds ridiculous but I did it for my old girl about 4 years ago, bought a £9.99 duvet from argos and its the best and warmest rug ever.  In the really cold spell last winter all she had on was the duvet a sursingle and a top rug to keep it all in place, she was as warm as toast all through the snow, be carefull though as if its not cold they get to hot in them, only put it on last year when the temps went down below -2 or -3.


----------



## charliebuxton (17 November 2010)

Problems with freezing pipes and taps? Have you got mains electricity. If so consider putting a heat trace wire alongside the pipes under the insulation. You can get clever and have it on a thermostat, or just put it on a switch and turn it on when it goes below 4 degrees. We have done both, and it works brilliantly and uses very little power. Benefit is that taps and water troughs keep working, and you do not have to call out a plumber to mend broken pipes. If you have a hunt on the internet you can buy the heat trace wire on line or talk to your friendly electrician. It costs quite a bit but is well worth it.


----------



## MochaDun (23 November 2010)

If you're small/lightweight and can't carry those huge water carrier containers yourself, should your pipes on the yard freeze and you need to carry water onto yard for your horse's buckets, buy the Aqua Pura 5 litre containers of mineral water - with the handy carry handle.  Obviously don't give the expensive mineral water to the horse  but decant it into something else and then these containers can be easily filled at home or from a nearby running tap and transported and carried easily.  Last winter I bought 4 and with one 5 litre container in each hand, I could still walk easily on the ice as was balanced.  4 of them just about fill a medium sized trug.


----------



## Dolally (30 November 2010)

I found that carrying lock de-icer and WD 40 helped me to thaw out padlocks so there was no need to use bolt cutters.


----------



## Storminateacup (3 December 2010)

I am using four, ten litre containers filled with hot water each day. Relatively easy to carry to the field and just enough to keep my two hydrated with hot/warm water for a few hours a day.Alternate days hubby brings 4 20 litre containers to keep it topped up. That and a very  big bucket of very sloppy, hot speedy beet with Dengie Hi fi, a scoop of happy hoof and loads of carrots, swede, and apples, and a bale of hay between them. I can only visit once a day so have to get as much fluid into them when I am there. I think it was somewhere like - 10/-12 or more last night.


----------



## ban-shie13 (3 December 2010)

One thing I have found is to add apple juice to the water.  This will only work to a couple of degrees below freezing.  It also encourages them to drink as well


----------



## countrychick (8 December 2010)

Water buckets in the stable, only fill 3/4 full then top up each with a kettle full of boiling water, has stopped them freezing in the night. Also using loads of Horse Quencher, anyone needing any in the South message me


----------



## kerilli (18 December 2010)

new top tip: use a wooden fence post or similar, dropped vertically, rather than a hammer, to smash the ice on troughs, it's a lot easier and there's a lot less risk of an ice shard going in your eye.
then use a metal sieve to take all the ice pieces out so it takes longer to freeze again...


----------



## Spottyappy (20 December 2010)

Cover your padlocks with a plastic bag.Simple, but easy!


----------



## kerilli (28 December 2010)

Just in case anyone wants to see my method for dealing with ice on water troughs, here it is in glorious vid, complete with silly hat, daft voice (gosh I sound terrible, I hope I don't really sound like that) etc etc:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiBUjdL1uRI


----------



## myfatpony (6 January 2011)

i spend most my time running after my pony cos hes escaped from his stable, keeps me warm


----------



## jm2k (22 January 2011)

bought these in June summer sale!! only paid £10 and they have been a total godsend all winter, never got cold once (and i get very cold feet all the time!). Fur fleece lined all the way down to the tips of your tootsies  ,totally waterproof and fab thick tread for grip.
http://www.cottontraders.co.uk/wilderness-boot/invt/aq10355/&bklist=icat,2,

just wondering on a back-flip to the start of this thread what is the weirdest thing anyone has done through the winter so far!
(i wee'd on the padlock as i forgot warm water to defrost it! never had to do this before in over 20 yrs of owning horses)


----------



## Batgirl (5 February 2011)

Before I had an automatic water feeder I used to use a garden trug with wheels, it's like a biiiiig trug high up one side with a handle and wheels so kinda works like a water wheel barrow, plus you can leave it in the stable   (I used to put a flexible trug inside it coz it's plastic and I didn't want it to crack)

Also Primark for all in one fleece pyjamas that go nicely under (or over) clothes and are only £8!

Can't value snoods enough, great for ears, head, holding hair back.

Completely agree with the duvet idea, toasty pony!

Underarmour/Baselayers are a godsend coz they wick and you don't get the sweaty followed by cold dampness.

Putting hot water in buckets doesn't always work because depending on size etc hot water actually freezes quicker than cold water (try it in your freezer if you don't believe me)


----------



## Alexa&Tess (5 February 2011)

Wear a thin, skinny fitting fleece next to your skin under your t-shirt and jumper. It seems to make more of a difference if it's the first layer rather than the top layer.


----------



## missponymad (3 April 2011)

Enfys said:



			Hey! Who you calling a berk?  Thousands of us who have snowy winters every year can't be wrong!

I have loads of these, but my favourites are my rabbit fur (yes REAL fur) lined ones. That and neck warmers.
		
Click to expand...

Barber jackets are sooooooo warm x


----------



## missponymad (3 April 2011)

bensonthewonderhorse said:



			I have a pair of wellies one size too big so I can get extra layers of socks on, usually one thin pair and a pair of walking socks. This keeps my feet warm without my boots being too tight, i believe restricting blood flow to the feet can cause chilblains as much as the cold weather! Haven't had chill blains for years now.........
Shouldn't have written that I will probably get the worst ones ever now!
		
Click to expand...

also if your feet or ringers are cramped it makes your feet feel like they are freezing x


----------



## erossell (16 May 2011)

Please could any horse owners fill out this very quick 10 question survey for my assignment at uni, its on equine feed supplements

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/6V9M3YM

Thanks


----------



## slimjim (16 May 2011)

Try putting this in stable yard or new lounge as a new post.  This is an old post (stickied) about winter.  People are probably more concerned about dry ground etc at the moment!

ets survey completed.


----------



## jm2k (17 May 2011)

erossell said:



			Please could any horse owners fill out this very quick 10 question survey for my assignment at uni, its on equine feed supplements
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/6V9M3YM
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

survey done 

discovered snoods first time this winter-defo a good invention !!


----------



## Megibo (2 June 2011)

after seeing this thread titled everyday on the forum i thought i'd finally read through it! some fluffing good tips everyone  

mine is: get a welsh. when the bugger turns and pulls her way out of the stable she so loathes to get to the field you can just hang on the lead rope and wollah, a ski trip to the paddock!


----------



## ex racer rider (11 October 2011)

Here is a bump to bring it to winter 2011


----------



## barbaraNcolin (11 October 2011)

Love the fact nobody thought last winter could be worse than the previous one! It was definitely the hardest in my area for as long as I can remember! 

My hay for the whole year is in, we'll do a feed run before the bad weather starts being forcast and I invested in some yaktrax last winter so I'm prepared for all ice walking! 

I'm seriously considering popping down to our local TK Maxx (althought I hate it in there, ours is like Next in the boxing day sale!!) to get some cheapy base layer and ski stuff, failing that it'll be down to the outdoor megastore to see if I can pick up some bargains! The back of the Defender will be loaded with a few essentials, included some choc and crisps incase I should happen to get stuck anywhere!


----------



## chantellemorris (15 October 2011)

My horses always get a warm feed 3 times daily in the winter, but theire spoilt! Do not put warm water in your outsaide bucket/trough as warm water freezes quicker than cold! Dont ask why its just fact lol! Keep your horses very well rugged! Mines are clipped over the winter and i put duvet and two stable rugs on! Might sound alot but remember horses dont move about in the stable to generate heat! I use straw throughout the year but love it especially in the winter as it provides a big cosy warm bed for the horses in the winter! BUY WATER CONTAINERS and prepare for yard taps and hoses to be frozen! Always put a thick layer of vaseline on your horses sole to prevent the snow clogging up the soles of their hooves! Always provide extra hay/haylage and plenty or small but regular hard feeds as winter time is when your horse will need the energy of the feed to produce heat and they will lose condition unless fed accurately!


----------



## jm2k (16 October 2011)

some of my updates ready for this winter ahead:
My 4 live out 24/7, 365.  Arabs, TB, and TB x CB.

best £800 investment in an old Cherokee Jeep, only getting used to get to field when its icy/frosty/snowing.
After 2 separate weeks of not being able to get to the field the winter before last, (quite a few miles off the beaten track) it was awful. thankfully the local farmer took the hay!
so last winter- every single day with water and bucket feed was possible-and not to mention the peace of mind which is priceless. entering this winter with positive relief i can get back and fore again. yes - last winter was worse but i have a very bad feeling this one is going to be even worse than the last two!!!

cotton traders have mucker type short boots, with super grip sole and fleece lined. wore them last year and they were brilliant and warm, practically lived in them lol - cant wait to get them on again 
wear normal cotton socks, then put bed socks on top if wearing wellies!!

i have bought a second hand sheep ring, just need another - we have two large round hay bales delivered at a time and the horses have this ad-lib. will see how we manage with wastage on the ring compared to the bale without. 

i have bought the TB (new boy, very thin skinned ex-racer) a fleece hoodie so this is the first time im using one, going to get some for the others too.
also have spare old duvets ready to trial although, they have 3 rugs on at the coldest time and 1 or 2 are full necks anyway. its all in the layers to sandwich warm air in 

i have layered carpets at the field entrances so you dont sink in the mud - sa far - working BRILLIANT! you must put something on top of them fairly quickly as the horses will play with them, paw them up or when wet, sink and make dips in the mud. Currently putting patio slabs over, then rough shavings in areas we have run out of slabs. _(anyone getting rid of any in South Wales - please shout me lol)_

i have bought myself waterproof fleece riding gloves for £7 from Derby house- not tried them yet but they sound good at a good price.

gooutdoors have a sale on base layers £15 for top and bottom set.  i do have a set from visiting prague a few years ago and they really do work-but never worn them down fields. i have bought waterproof fleece chaps this year to ride in, but not tried them yet either.

going to try turn-out leg wraps for the first time too, extra protection against the mud but they live out so not practical when raining?? but great when dry for extra warmth.


----------



## Ebbw (27 October 2011)

For the non vegetarians - forget wolly hats, fleece hats etc get yourself a genuine rabbit fur Ushanka hat (Russian hat).  Very, very warm and quite stylish too!


----------



## sidewaysonacob (28 October 2011)

RutlandH2O said:



			Despite having water troughs and taps in all stables and in the 3 sections in our pole barn, everything was frozen for 3 weeks. All the water pipes are
lagged, but this past winter took no notice. So, we were hauling dozens of
buckets of water several times a day and night. We have a tap just outside
the house that never froze, and it became our lifeline. OH destroyed his
back, and mine is not much better. Several months ago, I found a product
called H2GO. It is a thick, soft plastic container with a sealable spout at one
end, that has a capacity of 80 litres. This receptacle is placed in a wheel
barrow, spout at the front end, and filled with a hosepipe. It can then be
wheeled to any trough, bucket, tub for fast, efficient filling by simply tipping
the barrow forward. I bought 2 and have a niggling feeling they will be used rather frequently this winter. I bought them from 2 different vendors on eBay as Buy it Now. They cost between £5 and £8. I'm pretty confident
they will be a vast improvement over the sloshy, small capacity buckets.
		
Click to expand...

only use the excellent H2Go water carrier thingy mentioned by RutlandH20 with sturdy wheelbarrows - the weight of the water broke my folding wheelbarrow this Summer at a show


----------



## Achinghips (2 November 2011)

ONESIES for the yard under everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mince Pie (2 November 2011)

Move horses home for winter! No need to worry about how to get to the yard


----------



## Orchardbeck (3 November 2011)

Ariat Insulated Tek Grip gloves...amazing. And Ariat Grasmeres - not just for the yard, I wore mine in the office at work all last winter!


----------



## katie_RAC (30 November 2011)

Just remember that occasionally - pretty frequently - in winter, we get those lovely bright crisp mornings where there's no cloud, just bright sunshine.  Things thaw out pretty quickly, the muddy bits of the fields are solid again (yay!) and those days are the best to ride on.  Just remember - cami top, t-shirt, long-sleeved top, jumper, scarf and thick coat...


----------



## criptic (3 December 2011)

Don't like winter at all, then again hot chocolate goes down well in this weather


----------



## meandmyself (4 December 2011)

Not sure it this has been said, but kid's plastic sledges are great for moving things when there's snow or ice. Just put the item on top and tow it along. Saves fighting with wheelbarrows!


----------



## Toffee44 (5 December 2011)

meandmyself said:



			Not sure it this has been said, but kid's plastic sledges are great for moving things when there's snow or ice. Just put the item on top and tow it along. Saves fighting with wheelbarrows!
		
Click to expand...

Is it wrong that I will be doing this, this year and maybe tying the dog to the front??


----------



## meandmyself (5 December 2011)

a_toffee_xmas_pud said:



			Is it wrong that I will be doing this, this year and maybe tying the dog to the front??
		
Click to expand...

Not if you share pictures...  

Headcollars make good harnesses if you're stuck.


----------



## yvonnec64 (8 December 2011)

over the summer i bought some waterproof ski trousers ,for £15 now they are invalueable good for keeping out the wind and rain ,i wear wooly tight below them too warm for anything else so if im riding just bring jods with me or if going to work bring my work trousers to change into ,i always double rug with the heavy quilted one on first and lighter weight on top so it can be taken off if by some miracle we have a warm day ,no matter how many socks i wear i just cant get warm in wellies so long or short mucker boots furlined if possible are great ,i even wear them shopping if its snowing ,no risk of falling and looking a fool ,i feed speedi beet which if its really cold use a kettle to warm it up a little not boiling as it could freeze while they are eating ,and rubber gloves below wool one keep your hands dry ,i always have lots of spare gloves ,hats and jackets in my jeep (large boot thank goodness )so keep them handy all winter .


----------



## Horsetan (9 December 2011)

Achinghips said:



			ONESIES for the yard under everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to expand...

I swear by those!


----------



## Sue C (18 December 2011)

Buy cheap gloves got mine for 1.20, cut the tips of the thumb and next two fingers, then you dont have to take gloves off to do rugs etc.

At my yard we all take it in turns to do am or pm, all the horses are feed and hayed together, rug off in the morning/ on at night.  They all live out have shelters and beds, so have the choice to do as they please, we are happpy and so to are our horses.

Three days to go and then the nights will be getting lighter x


----------



## AbbeyandApache1 (28 December 2011)

I turned my five year old for the winter- as I can't justify keeping his shoes on we had these taken off too- so that we can chuck on lovely thick rugs and make plenty of spare hay nets for those days when it's too dark or cold to do anything else.


----------



## rucky (30 December 2011)

Mittens are better than gloves
		
Click to expand...

I've got mittens instead of gloves,it does keep the heat on your hand!


----------



## FourBurrowHunt (9 January 2012)

For the horse i :I plaster her legs in pig oil, paying particular attention to knees, hocks, elbows, feathers and that bit just under the edge of the rug where the mud sticks. I also put 7 day mud away on her ears and around her eyes and cheeks and jaw as she hates having mud brushed off her face. 
I plait her tail and tie it up in a tail bag.
I then put cowboy magic through her mane - it's amazing for stopping mud sticking. 
I then spray the entire pony in cowboy magic bodyshine after a full groom. The end result is that during the week when I have no time I can groom her getting every last scrap of mud off in less time than it takes me to pick out her feet. This helps to keep her warm and dry, Then i also bandage or boot up her legs for extra warmth then double rug if i need to and bring in every night x


----------



## MeganLindsx (15 January 2012)

Last year my horse dropped off so much when it got cold so this year I have only given her a blanket clip and kept her well rugged and this has seemed to help. I also feed her alfa a oil in the winter and the she looks brilliant!!

At night we keep a large ball that floats in our water bluckets in the field (like a football or something) and in the morning you take them out and theres next to no ice..


----------



## jm2k (16 January 2012)

ive been told to put some liquid glycerin into the water to stop it freezing. (bought in the home cooking department). ive not tried it yet but i will be as soon as the water starts freezing.
i always keep it here incase i ever need to get a dog to drink as a few drops sweetens the water for them. 

ive tried tennis balls in the water but that never worked - the horses would take them out and play with them!


----------



## madeway (20 January 2012)

I read your comments briefly. I found it very informative. I like it.


----------



## mrfinnegan (21 January 2012)

A sieve.... invaluable, break the ice on the trough and scoop out ice with sieve without getting your hands cold and wet......


----------



## PandorasJar (1 March 2012)

mrfinnegan said:



			A sieve.... invaluable, break the ice on the trough and scoop out ice with sieve without getting your hands cold and wet......

Click to expand...

lol, I collared OH when he left one morning, our sieve in hand. May be a brilliant idea, and several of our friends use one, but our kitchen one is NOT for horses! People need to be careful giving him ideas!

Pan


----------



## Suelin (29 April 2012)

Make your sugar beet up in a cool box (for frozen food)  Lid on and your sugar beet won't freeze.


----------



## pmands (16 July 2012)

Not only cold but very wet coming into the Olympics!

With the bad weather new jackets are needed. Does anybody know where I can get a size 10 equestrian jacket like this one please? http://www.philipmorrisdirect.co.uk/musto-coat-ladies-combination-equestrian-jacket/product/

I've bought a lot from here before but I'm looking for more sizes?




Brontie said:



			I'm afraid to say, Autumn is upon us, and the cold weather is here. Winter wont be long round the corner, and it's set to be as bad as last years if not worse. So, I propose we all post our winter survival guide, be it for out walking, seeing the horses, driving about, or anything. If you've got little hints tips or secrets. Feel free to post about how to keep horses warm, or best way to break the icy water troughs, or what to do if stuck in the snow. Anything to help others winters become easier, we want to hear them! 






So, I'll begin with the basics as I've not really had many bad winters or enough to gain many tips 

Flasks of hot drinks! Invaluable on a freezing cold day!
Cover your head! Most of your heat is lost through your head so keep it covered.
Layer up your clothes, the more layers the better, the layers trap the air and the air then becomes heated which then keeps you heated 
Mittens are better than gloves, heat from each finger will help keep the other fingers warm instead of being lost out into the cold.






Click to expand...


----------



## qiaok (18 July 2012)

yes,i agree with you ,guys .good luck to you.


----------



## edgedem (30 August 2012)

jesstickle said:



			Here is my tip

Get rid of the beasties and stay indoors drinking tea and eating biscuits! 

On a more practical note, leave a football floating in your water trough to help stop it freezing over.
		
Click to expand...

Thats an amazing tip.. i was just pondering how I'm going to tackle that one 2 seconds ago!


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (16 September 2012)

Fleece lined full chaps over jodhpurs!! Cannot go wrong!
If you need to save the budget, and don't want to fork our for a big warm rug, a normal human duvet can be used, just attach with a sercingle or two.. People at my yard have done this and it works.
Also, robinsons have a big sale on at the minute and have lots of cheap-ish under rugs/under cosies etc.
I also recommend snuggy hoods fleeces, sadly they are very expensive!!
In the field- small golf balls floating in the water, and hay everywhere, if possible a nice shelter facing away from the wind with a big thick bed in, or trees for cover! Bandages under turnout boots, and ALWAYS have a hoof pick on you. It can pick locks that are frozen, smash water troughs and clean hooves out... 
Hand warmers are great too. Stick them in your gloves for some nice warmth!
Gah I don't want this winter to come back! Just the idea of my poor pony in the cold


----------



## AntxGeorgiax (16 September 2012)

Also, maybe try some salt? Just a little. Salt lowers the freezing temperature of water, and if you're afraid of pipes freezing on yard, cover them and fill up multiple buckets the night before and stick in tack room if it's heated! 
I think for a cheap way to keep the legs warm, get some stretchy fluffy socks( joules do some that are fab!) cut the toes off and pull up horses legs.. I haven't tried this but I will this winter, I am sure they are loose enough to allow movement and elastic enough to stay up! 
Please can I just reiterate, if you choose to bandage have a spare set because cold, soggy, wet bandages are awful on horses legs! 
If you're keeping shoes on maybe ask for studs or road nails? Will help when riding and will help them gain some grip in the ice.


----------



## kymw90 (19 September 2012)

A rechargeable builder lamp. big spot light kind of thing that goes off a battery. Great for those of us without the luxury of electricity. Anyone got an idea for battery powered heating though? Would be great to know!!!


----------



## Scrumpy20 (28 September 2012)

I use hiking sticks to dig into hard ice and snow and use snow grips for going up steep hills and walking round fields.


----------



## Centauress (11 October 2012)

Hi All, New Member Here....

Don't Know if this has Been Mentioned Before {Making My Way Slowly Though Thread} But I Read Somewhere That Someone Packs Their Horses Droppings Around Their Water Buckets in Their Stables So They Won't Freeze and Apparently it Works...


----------



## Bright_Spark (8 November 2012)

Bit of an odd one, but we once got stuck in some mud in a big van, in the middle of nowhere. We had a sleeping bag in the back, so used this for the stuck wheel. It gave just enough purchase to get the van free. An old rug would probably work just as well.

I make sure my hubby has the following in his car over winter (he laughed at me at first, until the day he got snowed in at work!):
Overnight bag (toothbrush/ paste, deoderant, socks, undies, t-shirts, trousers and extra warm jumper)
Waterproof jacket and trousers
hat, scarf and gloves
blanket
wellies
shovel
food (kendal mint cake is good!) and drink
car stuff such as jump leads, windscreen washer, anti freeze etc

I always have a stash of drinks and food, spare gloves and hat in a rodent proof box at the yard.

H2go carrier, useful for when needing to lug lots of water about.
Small water carriers filled up to soak feed etc

I used to suffer with cold feet, until I got some of these:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Womens-Heat...O4OI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1352384131&sr=8-4
Fab for wearing with wellies

I always wear a light-ish waterproof jacket and trousers over my clothes, so I don't get too hot when doing jobs and either freeze or get soaked taking off big jacket!

My hubby recently go me one of these:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0034C6GDG/?tag=hydra0b-21&hvadid=9557948349&ref=asc_df_B0034C6GDG
Fab for warming up hands, and I keep it in either a hoody pocket or inside jacket pocket for a little extra warmth!


----------



## wiz07 (15 November 2012)

bushbaby28 said:



			lol am i the only one actually look forward to the winter? 

No I LOVE THE WINTER!



Click to expand...


----------



## Tremartyns (6 December 2012)

It's my first winter of horse ownership and well, hasn't mother nature given me a real treat with all of this rain! My paddock was newly leveled and seeded this year which means its not properly settled yet and was cutting up terribly before the really bad weather.

The dude cob has taken it all in his stride and seems to prefer being stabled through the really rubbish weather than braving it out and getting plastered, which although is costing a small fortune in shavings means grooming and going for a quick hack isn't too much of a mission.

I am just hoping that we can't have much more rain than this, can we?!?!


----------



## JustMeThen (8 December 2012)

Get a metal sieve/colander; best thing ever for lifting the broken ice out of troughs, without freezing your hands solid!


----------



## JustMeThen (8 December 2012)

KristmasKat said:



			Magic words: 

Goretex

Merino

Pertex

Polar Fleece

Only buy clothing/footwear that has one or more of those on the label - sorted! 

Forget horsey brands, get yourself to your local outdoor/mountaineering store to buy clothing. Most of the kit is better quality for no more money than horsey gear. Check out the merino socks, silk glove liners, balaclavas, thermal undies, down filled coats etc etc etc 

Buy a Buff (or several) most versatile and useful piece of clothing going!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, my ski jacket and gloves were a godsend! The other lifesaver for me is silk gloves, only about £10 and they're thin enough even to fit under leather competition gloves, but they make so much difference. 
Also, tights, thermal ones even better, and when it's really cold, I wear cycling shorts under my trousers too... can't think why I'm single...


----------



## samsbilly (17 December 2012)

If you use straw from a large round bale use a duvet cover and fill it with straw you can get twice the amount than just in a wheelbarrow and it doesn't blow around the yard x


----------



## coffeeandabagel (28 December 2012)

samsbilly said:



			If you use straw from a large round bale use a duvet cover and fill it with straw you can get twice the amount than just in a wheelbarrow and it doesn't blow around the yard x
		
Click to expand...

Lovely idea plus the sieve for ice - thanks

If you want duvets as under rugs try Freecycle instead of buying - I asked for old scruffy ones and said they were for my horse and was offered more than I needed so shared them round the yard.


----------



## justmyluck99 (30 December 2012)

Put vaseline in your horses hooves to stop snow balling up and sticking!IT WORKS!!;D


----------



## Landcruiser (16 January 2013)

Dig out your Ragfork. Great for hacking through ice in frozen water troughs.

Keep your ears warm when riding by using a Buff with a fleece neck and pulling the silky bit over your head before putting hat on.

Warm your gloves and boots before putting them on.


----------



## Charlie Bucket (31 January 2013)

Not sure if it's been said haven't been all through sorry...

Buy a box of disposable Latex gloves, and put a pair on under your normal gloves. Traps in heat, and your hands stay dry even if your gloves get wet


----------



## lauren489 (20 February 2013)

The one thing that gets me through the winter is my Thermal Musto Snug Jods!!! They are expensive but i couldn't live without them


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (27 February 2013)

Here are a few tips I have used to keep warm, save time  and money etc etc 

- deep litter for my ponies and semi deep litter for my mare, so she's easy during the week and gets a full muck out on the weekend.
- salt for the yard is a must! As well as for home for drives, steps etc
- get a H2GO bag saves me so much time! When the pipes are due to freeze fill it up the night before and there you go 80ltrs of water ready and waiting, saves time thawing out taps etc.
- bulk buy shavings hay etc, has saved me a lot of time and effort, we always get short supply of hay in east Kent so is a really good to buy in advanced.
- not clipping if you don't need to saving money on more feed and rugs.
- feeding plenty of good quality forage
- I invested in some polypad wrappas excellent for those who are prone to mud fever and stiffness just hose the legs off put them on done! No fiddle bandages and they have a towelling layer inside so dry the legs off 
- also rubber gloves, put some rubber gloves on with a pair of fingerless gloves on over the top, stops wet hands and keeps them warm  

Oh and invest in some good Wellies/Mukkas nothing worse than cold feet!


----------



## horsegirl75 (11 March 2013)

Hi everyone, just joined up and being a bit dim, cannot work out how to start a new question/theard.  The link's a bit tentative regarding winter survival but I'm hoping to have a riding holiday at some point next year.  Ideally it would be classical riding and involve far more lessons than riding out; oh and it must be _warm and sunny!!!_
Does anyone have advice or ideas about places to go to.
By the way, I love the quote on Charlie Buckets reply...it gives me hope.


----------



## Charlie Bucket (11 March 2013)

horsegirl75 said:



			Hi everyone, just joined up and being a bit dim, cannot work out how to start a new question/theard.  The link's a bit tentative regarding winter survival but I'm hoping to have a riding holiday at some point next year.  Ideally it would be classical riding and involve far more lessons than riding out; oh and it must be _warm and sunny!!!_
Does anyone have advice or ideas about places to go to.
By the way, I love the quote on Charlie Buckets reply...it gives me hope.
		
Click to expand...

Have sent you a private message regarding posting


----------

